# my emule stops downloading after 2-3 minutes.



## thegame_rulez (Jun 25, 2005)

hey ppl,
i started using emule from a few days when i needed a very rare file..now the problem is that the dwd starts and dwds at 3-5 KB/s but then after 3-4 minutes my dwd stops and i get a waiting message in the status window..
my settigns are the default xcept dwd and upload which are 9 KB/s and 3 KB/s resp.

i have tried many clients emule 0.44d,0.46d,emule+ 1.1b etc but the problem persists.
pls someone try to help me..

P.S i also get a low peer id error message sometimes
here is the xact message:-
Connected to Razorback 2 (195.245.244.243:4661), sending loginrequest
6/25/2005 12:32:11 PM: WARNING Razorback 2 (195.245.244.243:4661) - Your 16403 port is not reachable. Please review your network config.
6/25/2005 12:32:12 PM: Connecting to Razorback 2 (195.245.244.243:4661) failed.
6/25/2005 12:32:12 PM: Connecting to DonkeyServer No1 (62.241.53.2:4242)...
6/25/2005 12:32:12 PM: Got low ID, now trying another server.
6/25/2005 12:32:12 PM: Connected to DonkeyServer No1 (62.241.53.2:4242), sending loginrequest
6/25/2005 12:32:16 PM: WARNING DonkeyServer No1 (62.241.53.2:4242) - Your 16403 port is not reachable. Please review your network config.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Jun 25, 2005)

thegame_rulez said:
			
		

> hey ppl,
> i started using emule from a few days when i needed a very rare file..now the problem is that the dwd starts and dwds at 3-5 KB/s but then after 3-4 minutes my dwd stops and i get a waiting message in the status window..
> my settigns are the default xcept dwd and upload which are 9 KB/s and 3 KB/s resp.
> 
> ...



what is that rare file u wanna download 





> Porno_Warez_4U


 :roll:
jus kiddin 
chck ya eDonkey Server settings problem cld be inthat


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 25, 2005)

hmm try this

copy tht file from the temp directory in the emule folder(some 001.part) to somewhere else

now uninstall emule and install it again and paste that file in the new temp directory again

and which server do u connect to? and do u have KAD enabled?

try posting in here the ed2k link from there by right clicking the file and copying the link to clipboard

i have been using emule past 1 yr and have found it be very suitable for a dialup user who downloads whole day, but the only thing with emule is that it is very buggy sometimes


----------



## thegame_rulez (Jun 25, 2005)

eys i am conncted to edonkey 2000,ed2k and kad network..though kad network is firewalled...
i dun think i can paste the ed2k link here..and u must have understood the reason too.
and as u have said..that thing doesnt happen with one file alone but with all the files..
so i dun think that (some 001.part) thing will work.


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 25, 2005)

well many times my downloads have stopped too

it was like i downloaded a 120mb video on dialup and it gets stuck at 110 for 6 months

initially i thot the download is corrupt but the above procedure works for me more often than not

just backup the part files and install it again, connect to a different server, worth trying


----------



## ammusk (Jun 26, 2005)

*ares*

try ares
is just grt
and works fine for me


----------



## thegame_rulez (Jun 26, 2005)

ares doesnt have half of what emule and edonkey has...


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 26, 2005)

i guess thegame and i use emule for the same thing ..heheh

seriously wht u said is true, emule has everything under the sun to download

it hardly happens that u get no results for ur searches

also fake files are very very less in emule as compared to any other file sharing utilities

long live emule


----------



## Ashish (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi bharathbala2003
Do u use any firewall like zone alarm, bcoz i was facing the similar problem.
I wasn't able to connect to the servers,always get this message.


> 16403 port is not reachable. Please review your network config.


Then when i disabled my firewall (zone alarm pro) , it was solved.
So basicaaly ur firewall may be interrupting, with emule.

Hope this will solve ur problem.


----------



## thegame_rulez (Jun 27, 2005)

that port aint reachable cuz its blocked by the ISP itself...u cant help it.
even if u shut ur firewall...the ISP would have still blocked the port and u  wud get the same message.


----------

